# Slow Down Your Pup at the Food Bowl



## K9Pro (Mar 11, 2012)

Have a pup who inhales his food? Often think of renaming him HOOVER?

Rather than invest in the bowls designed to slow Fido down and make him take it a bit easier when mealtime comes around, why not take a muffin tin and distribute his kibble throughout the muffin molds.......

no investment, and it works.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I did something similar with my horse after she choked from gulping. 

I put huge stones in her feed trough so she had to eat around them. 

Good idea with the muffin tin! 

Another thing that works is turning the dog bowl over and feeding out of the folds. Of course the bowl has to have thst certain shape to utilize it that way.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Hmm this sounds very familiar.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah that would take a lot longer, especially after my dog whacks it across the floor lol. I have a kong wobbler I use sometimes to keep that dog busy.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

I had the same issue with reahven as a puppy and I bought her a special bowl to slow her......well didn't really slow her. She jammed her nose in there and ended up with this bump on the bridge of her nose from the bowl. I gave her back the regular bowl and bump went away. Good luck, hope the muffin tin works.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Seamus eats quickly, but doesn't inhale. I almost wish I had that problem with Teaghan. I swear, she takes each piece of food in her mouth, chews it 10 times, then swallows it. The Diva (Teaghan) is the slowest eater!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i confuse what the picture has to do with the muffin molds?


K9Pro said:


> Have a pup who inhales his food? Often think of renaming him HOOVER?
> 
> Rather than invest in the bowls designed to slow Fido down and make him take it a bit easier when mealtime comes around, why not take a muffin tin and distribute his kibble throughout the muffin molds.......
> 
> ...


----------

